# إفتراضات زائفة عن الحب (وامثلة من الافلام)



## Critic (27 أبريل 2012)

لو افترضنا ان الحب (العاطفى) ليه قواعد اوقوانين غير مكتوبة , هنلاقى ان اغلبنا بيؤمن بنفس القوانين, وسبب اتفاقنا ان* المصدر* اللى استقينا منه معلوماتنا وكوننا بيه ثقافتنا عن الحب والعلاقات العاطفية* واحد *, اللى هو "الافلام, روايات وقصص الحب, الأغانى, برامج الحب" لأن محدش فينا وهو صغير دخل مدرسة لتعليم الحب او أخد فيه قرصات, وغالبا الأب والأم هما كمان كوٍنوا ثقافتهم عن الحب من نفس المصدر ,وبالتالى بنستمر فى توارث نفس الثقافة المتداولة بغض النظر عن صحتها !
 
آن الأوان اننا نقف لحظة ونسأل نفسنا :* هل مفاهيم الحب اللى بتصدرهلنا وسائل الاعلام حقيقية ؟!*

وسائل الاعلام صدرت لينا اوهام وافتراضات مغلوطة عن العلاقات العاطفية, واحنا قبلناها واتعاملنا على اساسها بشكل تلقائى ولا واعى, والنتيجة كمية فشل وإحباط وجرح مترسبة من العلاقات دى واشباهها 

*الافتراض الاول*
*الحب هو "الانجذاب" او "الافتتان" او "الشهوة"*​
مش ضرورى تكونى عارفة طريقة تفكيره او اهتمامتكم المشتركة او ردود افعاله فى المواقف المختلفة 
مش مهم تكون تعرفها,وجايز متكونش حتى عرفت اسمها
انت محتاج بس لمجرد نظرة فى عنيها او يفتنك صوتها او تلمس ايديها او تسمع ضحكتها فتتفجر داخلك تلك المشاعر الملتهبة , ابشر , انه الحب وليس آخر سواه !!
فقط اقنع نفسك ان هذا الشخص سيمتلك كل ما تحتاجه فى شريك حياتك , واقضى عدة ساعات يوميا فى تخيل علاقتكم المستقبلية واسماء اطفالكم !
*ففى فيلم "عمر وسلمى" بمجرد ما "سلمى" خلعت النضارة علشان تهزًق "عمر" (زير النساء) اللى بدوره شاف عنيها ,فأصابه السُطَل والسرحان, واقسم المتفرجين انه غرق فى حبها !*
شوفتوا ازاى الحب بيحصل بسرعة ومش محتاج بذل اى مجهود !
وطالما ده حصل مع تامر حسنى فلا مانع انه يحصل معاك !
الحب هنا "وليد الموقف واللحظة !"
*افلام واغانى كتير تلاقيهم بيتكلموا عن الحب وتكتشف فى النهاية انهم قصدوا "الشهوة" او "الافتتان" بس قالوا عليه "حب" !*
*يعنى لما "مهند" يحب "مراة عمه" فى مسلسل "العشق الممنوع" وكل البنات تكون متأثرة بقصة الحب دى يبقى مفيش مشاكل !*
*وخد عندك مثال لما "علاء ولى الدين" بيسأل طالب فى ثانوى بكل شغف "بتحبها ؟" (عن حبه لطالبة), فرد الولد بالأيماء , فأبتسم بفرح علاء ولى الدين وبارك تلك العلاقة !*
فليه ميدخلش معظم المراهقين فى علاقات مشابهة معتقدين انه "حب" !
اى مشاعر بقينا بنطلق عليها "حب" علشان نقننها ومنحسش بالذنب

*الافتراض الثانى :*
*لكل انسان شريك حياة محدد وتفصيلى مخلوق لأجله*
والقدر سيتولى تدبير لقائهما فى حدث محدد من قبل الازمنة, وسيتعرف كل منهما على الآخر بطريقة لا تدع مجالا للشك انه الشخص "المختار" , او بطريقة عبثية وعرضية زى افلامنا المشهورة :
*تيتانك :البطل لقى "المختارة" فى موقف انقذها فيه من الانتحار !*
*تامر حسنى :دايما بيلاقيها بعد ما يضرب الاشرار ويحميها او ينضرب علشانها*
*ابو على : "كريم" لقى "منى" وهو هربان بعد ما سرق وهى طفشانة !*
*طرف طارق :"حلمى" اننقذها من الموت*
*لا تراجع ولا استسلام , مافيا : "المختارة" هو البنت اللى بتدرب البطل*
*الشبح : "احمد عز" لاقاها وهو هربان*
*كود 36 : "مصطفى شعبان" بيحمى البطلة من الارهابيين !*
*وافلامنا مليانة بعبارات ك "انت توأم روحى" "نصيبك يا بنتى هيجيلك لحد عندك"*
*اما عن الاغانى اللى فيها "انت قدرى ونصيبى ومكتوبى" و "كأنى اعرفك من زمان" فالقائمة لا تنتهى*
بعد عشرات ومئات من الافلام والاغانى اترسخ فى مفهومنا ان الحب "قدرى" , نقوم نترجم اى موقف مشابه للأفلام حسب ما منتظرينه يحصل ! فبندخل فى علاقات مبنية على اوهام ونتيجتها بتكون معروفة مسبقا
فأذا جالك راحة نفسية فأنه المختار ولنستمر , وان ظهرت مشاكل بعد فترة فأن "نفس الشخص" لم يعد "المختار" ولننتظر ظهور "المختار الحقيقى" الذى ربما يتكرر معه نفس السيناريو !!

*الافتراض الثالث*
*الحب يتخطى الحواجز المادية*
حتى لو ظروفك المادية وحشة او غير مناسبة,حتى لو مش بتشتغل علشان لسة فى الكلية, متقلقش ,فقط تمسك بحبك وعهودك, والقدر سيتكفل بحل باقى مشاكلكم
*فقد تفوز بمسابقة احسن كابلز كما فى فيلم "حمادة يلعب"*
*او يكافئك ابو صديقتك كما فى فيلم "كلم ماما"*
*او تجيب فلوس النقطة بالكراسة الصفرا كما فى "اللمبى"*
المهم ان الظروف ستتحسن من تلقاء نفسها فلا تلقى بالا لتلك الحسابات ولا غيرها

*الافتراض الرابع*
*الحب يتخطى الحواجز الطبقية*
لا تلقى بالاً لتلك الحسابات اساسا , هتحبك وهتبقوا سعداء* زى ما "جرمين" حبت "حزلقوم" وما بينهم اميال من الفوارق وزى ما "هنيدى" حب "غادة عادل" فى "بلية ودماغه العليا"* , ولا هيأثر على العلاقة بعد كدة 

*الافتراض الخامس*
*الحب يتخطى كل العيوب , واللى بتحبه تقبل كل عيوبه*
*عندك فيلم "عن العشق والهوى" لم تجد "منى ذكى" اى ضرر او حرج فى الاستمرار فى علاقتها مع "مجدى كامل" الحشاش ! , وكله يهون من اجل الحب ! (وشكرا للمخرج انها قطعت علاقتها بيه فى النهاية)*
*اما فيلم "سنة اولى نصب" تفعل "نور" ما هو اسوأ حيث تقرر الاستمرار فى حب شخص "نصاب" (وكله يهون طالما "احمد عز" !)*
انتى كمان تقدرى ترتبطى بشخص بخيل او عصبى او مدمن , مش مهم ازاى هتتعاملى مع المشكلات دى بعد كدة,ولا تفكرى اصلا فى الفرعيات دى, اقنعى نفسك انه هيتغير مع الوقت وانك قادرة تأثرى عليه زى ما كتييير من الممثلات قدرت تغير حبيبها المنحرف لشخص كويس !!

*الافتراض السادس*
*الحب يتخطى الزمن ولا يتأثر بالظروف*
فى افلامنا مفيش اى مانع او غرابة ان طفل فى الحضانة او ابتدائى يقع فى حب طفلة ويستمر فى حبها لمدة 20 او 30 سنة وثم يكلل هذا بالزواج , او يفترق عنها بعد الابتدائية ويلتقى بيها مرة اخرى بالصدفة المفتعلة بعد 20 سنة وتنتهى القصة بنفس النتيجة مع سبق الاصرار والترصد , *زى فيلم "ابراهيم الابيض"*
فلا يهم انك لست فى مرحلة الادراك, ولا يهم انك غير ناضج, ولا يهم ان خبرتك فى الحياة ناقصة او معدومة,ولا يهم ان طباعك وميولك ستتغير مع الزمن وبالتالى نظرتك لما تحتاجه فى شريك حياتك 
وبالتالى لا مانع اننا نحب من اعدادى وثانوى ونقول : ما فلان بيحب فلانة من اعدادى ودلوقت اتجوزى وزى الفل ! (وكأننا عايشيين وسطهم وعارفين انهم مبسطوين !)

*الافتراض السابع*
*الحب هو المُخلٍص المنتظر*
*فمثلا "شيرين" بتقول فى اغنية "بكلمة منك" "بكلمة منك تريحنى من الهم الى انا شايلاه .. تعيشنى الى موش عايشاه..دا انا من قبلك انا عايشة مع العايشين.... بكلم نفسى بالواحدة بقالى سنين " *
*و "سميرة سعيد" تقول فى اغنية "عايزة اعيش عمري بيك وانسي خوفي وانسى ضعفي بين ايديك"*
وبناءا على المفاهيم دى بننتظر من الآخر توقعات "شبه الهية" وبالتالى لا مفر من "الاحباط" و"اللوم" على الاحتياجات اللى مش هتتحقق

بقلمى
ويعبر عن رأيى الشخصى, ومُرحب بالاختلافات​


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2012)

> لو افترضنا ان الحب (العاطفى) ليه قواعد اوقوانين غير مكتوبة , هنلاقى ان اغلبنا بيؤمن بنفس القوانين, وسبب اتفاقنا ان* المصدر* اللى استقينا منه معلوماتنا وكوننا بيه ثقافتنا عن الحب والعلاقات العاطفية* واحد *, اللى هو "الافلام, روايات وقصص الحب, الأغانى, برامج الحب"  لأن محدش فينا وهو صغير دخل مدرسة لتعليم الحب او أخد فيه قرصات, وغالبا  الأب والأم هما كمان كوٍنوا ثقافتهم عن الحب من نفس المصدر ,وبالتالى  بنستمر فى توارث نفس الثقافة المتداولة بغض النظر عن صحتها !
> 
> آن الأوان اننا نقف لحظة ونسأل نفسنا :* هل مفاهيم الحب اللى بتصدرهلنا وسائل الاعلام حقيقية ؟!*


طب وفى حاله ان رأيي انه الحب مالوش قواعد ومالوش  قوانين مكتوبه او معروفه او موروثه هيبقى ايه الموقف
انا شايف ان الحب مبيحكمهوش  اى حاجة ولا اى ضوابط  
الحب جنون يصيب الانسان وبيجعله مش شايف فى حياته غير الانسان اللى بيحبه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أبريل 2012)

*ايه دة !! انت بتتفرج على التليفزيون و بتسمع اغانى يا كريتيك!! حقًا خسيئت :smil15:

انا معاك فى كل دة بس لحد نور اما حاربت الدنيا و رجعت لاحمد عز مالكش حق .. هو حد لاقى راجل نصاب و ذكى و زى القمر :love34: *


----------



## Critic (27 أبريل 2012)

> طب وفى حاله ان رأيي انه الحب مالوش قواعد ومالوش قوانين مكتوبه او معروفه او موروثه هيبقى ايه الموقف


ما هو ملوش بشكل مباشر , احنا بنفترض أنه فيه , لأن الافلام خلت فيه قواعد فعلا , بس مش مكتوبة , احنا ماشيين بيها كدة تلقائيا


> الحب جنون يصيب الانسان وبيجعله مش شايف فى حياته غير الانسان اللى بيحبه


دى وجهة نظر واقعية وبتحصل , بس انا شايف ان اللى بيبقى فى الحالة دى هياخد قرارات مبنية على العاطفة واحتمال يالندم كبير


----------



## Critic (27 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايه دة !! انت بتتفرج على التليفزيون و بتسمع اغانى يا كريتيك!! حقًا خسيئت :smil15:
> 
> انا معاك فى كل دة بس لحد نور اما حاربت الدنيا و رجعت لاحمد عز مالكش حق .. هو حد لاقى راجل نصاب و ذكى و زى القمر :love34: *


ايه ده مين اللى قال انى بسمع اغانى او اتفرج على افلام ! دى اشاعات مغرضة :t17:

بصى هو لو كان الموقف معكوس ونور هى اللى نصابة فيجووووووووز التنازل عن اى حاجة ,* إلا نور* :blush2:


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2012)

ايه دا يا كريتيك كل دي افلام انت اتفرجت عليها وفاكرها ماشاءالله علي الذاكرة وكمان حافظ الاغاني 
بس موضوع خفيف وعرضك ليه ظريف 
وكلامك منطقي بشكل كبير


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أبريل 2012)

الخلاصة الحب هم قسمة ونصيب وسيبك من كل الكلام والنظريات


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2012)

*موضوع تحفه قوي يا كريتيك
وسردك للموضوع رائع كالعاده
بس اموت واعرف بتجيب صبر منين 
وعن نفسي بحب جدا فيلم ظرف طارق وعن العشق والهوي
تسلم ايديك يا كبييييييييير​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

*أضم صوتى لصوتك وأسأل سؤال خطير جداً ...*
*أموت وأعرف لية فى 99.999% من أفلامنا ...بيخطفوا البطلة*
*ويربطوها بالحبال فى عامود ؟؟؟!!!!!*


----------



## bob (27 أبريل 2012)

> *يعنى لما "مهند" يحب "مراة عمه" *


:fun_oops: *الواد الصايع *
*موضوع جميل رغم ان في حاجه يمكن مش مؤمن بيها اوي زي *


> *الحب يتخطى كل العيوب , واللى بتحبه تقبل كل عيوبه*


*لان مفيش حد من غير عيوب و ممكن مع الوقت بعض العيوب تتصلح*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (28 أبريل 2012)

*الافلام والاغانى شوهوا الحب بأمانه

بس ده مايمنعش انى مصدقه انه الحب  الصادق بيعمل المستحيل

شكرا ع الموضوع الحلو 
*​


----------



## white.angel (28 أبريل 2012)

*قبل اى حاجة هسأل سؤال :*
*بتستحمل ازاى تقعد تتفرج على فيلم عربى .. *:11azy:
*كل اللى انت بتقوله دة انا بشوف اكتر من فى الافلام الهندى *:Throbbing_Heart:

*بص يا كريتيك .. الحب له معايير معينه .. واختيار شريك الحياه له مقاييس محدده احدها الحب .. ومش شرط يبقى رقم واحد .. انت طرحت قبل كدة موضوع رائع .. عن الاساليب الخاطئه لاختيار شريك الحياه .. والقسيس سامح موريس عمل فصل كامل فى مدرسة المسيح عن كيفية اختيار شريك الحياه .. والمفروض القصص الوهميه فى الافلام وغيرها .. تكون موضه قديمه لاى شاب جاد فى الارتباط .. وبيتمنى يحقق حياه زوجيه سعيده .. ويبقى طفرة المجتمع اللى هيعمل المعجزه .. *

*شكراً كريتيك .. كما عودتنا موضوع رائع *
:Roses::Roses::Roses:​


----------



## Critic (28 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ايه دا يا كريتيك كل دي افلام انت اتفرجت عليها وفاكرها ماشاءالله علي الذاكرة وكمان حافظ الاغاني
> بس موضوع خفيف وعرضك ليه ظريف
> وكلامك منطقي بشكل كبير


خلاص انا كدة هقوم بكرة فاقد للذاكرة بعد النق ده :giveup:
ميرسى يا سبارو على مرورك الظريف 




حبيب يسوع قال:


> الخلاصة الحب هم قسمة ونصيب وسيبك من كل الكلام والنظريات


وجهة نظر بردو , بس انا مختلف معاك بشكل قطعى
شكرا لمرورك استاذ حبيب يسوع



MIKEL MIK قال:


> *موضوع تحفه قوي يا كريتيك
> وسردك للموضوع رائع كالعاده
> بس اموت واعرف بتجيب صبر منين
> وعن نفسي بحب جدا فيلم ظرف طارق وعن العشق والهوي
> تسلم ايديك يا كبييييييييير​*


ميرسى يا مايكل ده من ذوقك
صبر على ايه ؟ لو قصدك كتابة الموضوع فلما بكون حابب الفكرة بكتب بنفس ومش بزهق
انا كمان بحبهم جدا, وده ميمنعش اننا نطلع فيهم القطط الفطسانة :59:
شكرا يا غالى



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أضم صوتى لصوتك وأسأل سؤال خطير جداً ...*
> *أموت وأعرف لية فى 99.999% من أفلامنا ...بيخطفوا البطلة*
> *ويربطوها بالحبال فى عامود ؟؟؟!!!!!*


ههههههههه علشان مصرى , ام الاجنبى :59:



bob قال:


> :fun_oops: *الواد الصايع *
> *موضوع جميل رغم ان في حاجه يمكن مش مؤمن بيها اوي زي *
> *لان مفيش حد من غير عيوب و ممكن مع الوقت بعض العيوب تتصلح*


اديك قلتها يا بوب "بعض" "بعض" العيوب , وعيبو تانية لأ !
الافلام بقا خلت الحب يقهر جميع العيوب ! مكنش حد غلب ولا اتعذب بعد الجواز !


----------



## Critic (28 أبريل 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *الافلام والاغانى شوهوا الحب بأمانه
> 
> بس ده مايمنعش انى مصدقه انه الحب  الصادق بيعمل المستحيل
> 
> ...


اكيد شوهوه , بس انا مختلف معاكى فى موضوع "المستحيل ده"
اذا كان الظروف المادية اليومين دول بتسحق الحب سحقا وتمنع اتنين انهم يكملوا , فمستحيل ايه بقا اللى هيعمله الحب ! 
الحب (الألهى او الغير مشروط) بيعمل المستحيل اه , بس مش الحب (العاطفى) !
ميرسى لمرورك ورأيك




white.angel قال:


> *قبل اى حاجة هسأل سؤال :*
> *بتستحمل ازاى تقعد تتفرج على فيلم عربى .. *:11azy:
> *كل اللى انت بتقوله دة انا بشوف اكتر من فى الافلام الهندى *:Throbbing_Heart:
> *بص يا كريتيك .. الحب له معايير معينه .. واختيار شريك الحياه له مقاييس محدده احدها الحب .. ومش شرط يبقى رقم واحد .. انت طرحت قبل كدة موضوع رائع .. عن الاساليب الخاطئه لاختيار شريك الحياه .. والقسيس سامح موريس عمل فصل كامل فى مدرسة المسيح عن كيفية اختيار شريك الحياه .. والمفروض القصص الوهميه فى الافلام وغيرها .. تكون موضه قديمه لاى شاب جاد فى الارتباط .. وبيتمنى يحقق حياه زوجيه سعيده .. ويبقى طفرة المجتمع اللى هيعمل المعجزه .. *
> ...


صدقينى فيه شوية افلام عربى ظريفة ممكن تتفرج عليها وانت بتاكل كدة, واهو بالمرة تدور فيها على مادة لموضوع زى ده :smile01
بتعجبنى دماغك وطريقة تفكيرك فى الموضوع ده, وللأسف قصص الافلام مش موضة قديمة ولا حاجة , دى بيتم محاولة استنساخها فى الواقع وده بسيبب الفشل , الغريبة اننا كل لما نفشل مش بنحاول نعترف او نلاحظ ان الطريقة غلط , لأ بنكرر نفس الافتراضات تانى !! ونرجع نقول ان العيب فى الشخص وهدور على واحد غيره يحققلى مفاهيمى , بدل ما ناخد بالنا ان العيب فى مفاهيمنا !!
ميرسى لتشجيعك ورأيك الرائع


----------



## bob (28 أبريل 2012)

> اديك قلتها يا بوب "بعض" "بعض" العيوب , وعيبو تانية لأ !


*زي ايه العيوب برايك اللي مينفعش نتغاضي عنها و مش بتتصلح !
غير طبعا البخل و العصبية المشهورة *


----------



## Critic (28 أبريل 2012)

> زي ايه العيوب برايك اللي مينفعش نتغاضي عنها و مش بتتصلح !
> غير طبعا البخل و العصبية المشهورة


مقدرش اقولك لستة, دى حاجة نسبية
كل واحد يقدر يعرف ايه العيوب اللى مش هيقدر يسحملها لو سأل نفسه بصدق : ايه مدى قدرته على التعامل مع تلك الصفات لو متغيرتش , وفكرة انها تتصلح او اننا هنقدر نغيرها انا مش معترف بيها , انا جربت فى حياتى احاول اغير ناس كتير وفشلت , فقتنع ان مافيش انسان على وجه الارض يقدر يغير انسان الا لو الشخص غير نفسه


----------



## white.angel (28 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> * العصبية المشهورة *


*العصبيه ليست عيباً ..*
*فالعصبيه جين متوارث .. وليست صفه مكتسبه .. *
*من المستحيل تغيير صفة العصبيه .. لانه مستحيل تغيير لون عينيك
**ولكن من الممكن اضافة فضيلة الوداعه الى العصبيه .. **حيث يستطيع حينها المرء تداركها والتعايش معها*​


----------



## bob (28 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> مقدرش اقولك لستة, دى حاجة نسبية
> كل واحد يقدر يعرف ايه العيوب اللى مش هيقدر يسحملها لو سأل نفسه بصدق : ايه مدى قدرته على التعامل مع تلك الصفات لو متغيرتش , وفكرة انها تتصلح او اننا هنقدر نغيرها انا مش معترف بيها , انا جربت فى حياتى احاول اغير ناس كتير وفشلت , فقتنع ان مافيش انسان على وجه الارض يقدر يغير انسان الا لو الشخص غير نفسه


*برضه بيبقي التغيير نسبي في حاجات و ده لو تاثير الشخص عليك قوي *


white.angel قال:


> *العصبيه ليست عيباً ..*
> *فالعصبيه جين متوارث .. وليست صفه مكتسبه .. *
> *من المستحيل تغيير صفة العصبيه .. لانه مستحيل تغيير لون عينيك
> **ولكن من الممكن اضافة فضيلة الوداعه الى العصبيه .. **حيث يستطيع حينها المرء تداركها والتعايش معها*​


*ربما تكون العصبية عيب في كثير من الناس و في ناس بتدرب نفسها علي السيطرة علي عصبيتها و ده في حد ذاته تغيير *


----------



## Critic (28 أبريل 2012)

> بيبقي التغيير نسبي في حاجات و ده لو تاثير الشخص عليك قوي


وعلما بان مافيش اى ضمان ان الصفة اللى مضيقاك تتغير , او انها مترجعش تانى مع الوقت, يبقى لازم تفكر بعقلك كويس , هل تقدر تستحمل الصفة دى وتتعامل معاها من غير ما تتغير ولا لأ


----------



## ميرنا (28 أبريل 2012)

سيبك انتا شكلك غيران من تمورة الامورة


----------



## Critic (21 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> سيبك انتا شكلك غيران من تمورة الامورة


استورى عليا ده انا هموت من الغيرة :t33:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

*ببساطة شديدة :*
*موضوع رائع*
*من اول طريقة كتابتك*
*لحد المعنى اللي عايز توصله .*


----------



## shamaoun (21 مايو 2012)

ايه رأيكم اللي يعجب بواحدة بنت ويستنى وميرداش يقولها 
بس ممكن ربنا يريد وهي تيجي تقوله انا بحبك


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ببساطة شديدة :*
> *موضوع رائع*
> *من اول طريقة كتابتك*
> *لحد المعنى اللي عايز توصله .*


يا سلام يا ابو كيرو لما تشجع الواحد وترفع معنوياته , بتبقى برنس


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

shamaoun قال:


> ايه رأيكم اللي يعجب بواحدة بنت ويستنى وميرداش يقولها
> بس ممكن ربنا يريد وهي تيجي تقوله انا بحبك


ميرضاش ليه ؟مكسوف يعنى ولا ايه ؟
لو عندك مشكلة او موضوع وعايز تاخد اراء الناس فيه , افتح موضوع جديد وكله هيفيدك


----------

